# Vizsla Noises!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Piper is 15 Weeks now, yesterday we had her out for a good Romp in the Woods next to a River, Smells, Trails Squirrels, Mice and plenty of Other Dogs to meet and greet, (Puppy Heaven)!   

One weird thing I/We have noticed: 

When she is "Nose Down" and trying to be everywhere and Smell Everything all at Once! She has started to Omit a, what I can only describe as a "Whupping Noise" 

Is this Normal? Or have I invented a Problem to Worry about?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Normal


----------

